# Programmieren wie der Befehl /ban in Minecraft geblockt wird aber nicht /ban mit einem Argument



## Blaackyyy (3. Jun 2018)

Helft mal bitte! :c


----------



## Robat (3. Jun 2018)

Geht deine Frage noch etwas konkreter? Was hast du bereits versucht, wie sieht dein Code aus?
Ansonsten würde ich sagen 42


----------

